# Slotless Ford Police Car



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Original 70`s Matchbox Police Slot car. The Matchbox ones are too big in scale for thunderjet or tyco conversion.
I used a new 70`s tyco slotless chassis,modified the chassis to fit the matchbox
body,modified original rims to fit the new chassis,several work on body to fix as
srew type body.
Some cleaning and some "Glänzer" sealing for a shiny body and now I have
a real cool Police Car for TCR slotless race track.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Sweet!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------

